# semi dry cured pepperoni



## drock (Mar 1, 2014)

Is there a certain amount of time that it is supposed to hang dry post smoke


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 1, 2014)

It supposedly needs to lose so much of its original weight. Last link I looked at they said 30% for a dry cure product but dont think it was pepperoni. That might have to shrink up even
 

http://cooking.stackexchange.com/qu...sausages-with-proper-humidity-and-temperature


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2014)

[h3]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.*[/h3][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## drock (Mar 2, 2014)

is there a certain temperature that the pepperoni needs to be air dried at


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 2, 2014)

@Drock,
You really should get a good book on the subject so you can proceed safely.
It's important to understand exactly what you're doing.

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/pepperoni-semi-dry


~Martin


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 5, 2014)

Naw dont think its critical on the temps. Just whatever it is outside but dont think freezing would be good for it.  Something that do seem to be real important is the humidity..needs to be high. The hard core dry sausage types go nuts over that.  I forget where you live but Jouston and Corpus would be about right for Texas. The Left Coast is way to dry if you can believe that. Least that is what a guy said that lives out there. If the air is too dry it can get case hardened which is a bad old deal...forms a shell on the outside and dont dry in the middle. Sounded nasty to listen to em tell it. Guess the Eyetalians who made it on the shore of the Mediterrian for quite a while had the ideal conditions.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Naw dont think its critical on the temps. Just whatever it is outside but dont think freezing would be good for it.  Something that do seem to be real important is the humidity..needs to be high. The hard core dry sausage types go nuts over that. * I forget where you live *but Jouston and Corpus would be about right for Texas. The Left Coast is way to dry if you can believe that. Least that is what a guy said that lives out there. If the air is too dry it can get case hardened which is a bad old deal...forms a shell on the outside and dont dry in the middle. Sounded nasty to listen to em tell it. Guess the Eyetalians who made it on the shore of the Mediterrian for quite a while had the ideal conditions.



That's why we ask that people fill in their place of residency on their profile....  geographical area helps so much in giving correct information...  so if you would take a minute and fill in your profile correctly it would be appreciated ...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey Drock

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------

